
Power data processing at the edge - drallison
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/power-data-processing-edge-oskar-mencer/
======
drallison
A practical system design approach when the data rate at the edge (that is,
the data source) exceeds the network bandwidth is to do some (or most) of the
processing needed at the edge. Maxeler's data flow engine is an interesting
choice for that purpose.

